# A Hymn



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice playing--Nice sounding guitar-fits the melody & theme well


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

zontar said:


> Nice playing--Nice sounding guitar-fits the melody & theme well


thank you...really appreciate the kind post and thanks for sharing some of your time to give this a listen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

now do How Great Thou Art , the Paul Baloche version and give it some Marc Ford Vineyard flavour


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for checking this out..I’ll give that a listen.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Beautiful. Loved it.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks so much for sharing your time to give this a listen!


----------

